# My Oracle touch isnt pumping any water



## Thomasbirk (Nov 19, 2020)

Hi.. Hope you coffee geeks can help me. I've now had a sage barista touch for about two years. The warranty has just expired. Im so happy with the machine since it fits my newbie skills.

However the last time I wanted to brew an espresso no water was coming through the machine. The machine makes the same sound as it use to but stops after a few seconds and no water is coming out.

Can anybody help troubleshoot what's wrong. Do I need to by a new pump or can this problem be caused by an air lock or any other issue and how do I fix it?

Please help me. I miss my coffee

The noob


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Get in touch with Sage now - they might help you out since the warrantee has only just expired


----------

